
Are the days of the MVP over? - 3x14159265
https://medium.com/@pichsenmeister/are-the-days-of-the-mvp-over-8debf28c0cc7
======
skate22
It sounds like the author is just arguing for more features and better UX for
the min. Or in other words, MVP != crap.

------
montrose
Has Betteridge's Law stopped working?

